# Tod Timeless Shoulder Bag in Leather Mini



## kramml

Does anyone have this shoulder bag? I have never purchased a Tod bag and wondering if this is lightweight or heavy. I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## LizzieBennett

kramml said:


> Does anyone have this shoulder bag? I have never purchased a Tod bag and wondering if this is lightweight or heavy. I would appreciate any feedback.



I’m looking at this bag in the medium.  Did you get an opportunity to look at it in person?    The weight is also my concern.    I don’t live close to any store that sells Tod’s so I have to order from the website.


----------



## kramml

I never did get to see the bag. I also don't live nearby a store. Finally, I decided it would not have enough inside space for me.


----------

